# Best polish to use by hand?



## DJL (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi guys and gals, I have a Ford Mondeo ST200 with a few under-bonnet dress up parts, mostly stainless steel...

I only have a G220 polisher and the smallest pads I have are 3" but even this is proving much too big to apply any product to the smaller parts of the engine bay, not to mention the machine itself is a little heavy and quite prone to vibrating when in use....! Obvious I know, but you get the idea.

I want to get the metal back to it's original condition (i.e. scratch free!) but I wonder if this is only possible with a machine?

Is there anything you peeps would recomend that I can use by hand? I mean product and/or applicator? Or is there a small machine that is designed for this sort of thing?

Here is a picture of the engine bay, if it helps to understand my dilemma... as you can see, some of the covers have small holes and ridges which hinder the use of a big machine.

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/...est modifications/Fever-Cruisepictures013.jpg

By the way, I am a novice.... go easy, eh?!! :thumb:

Thank you in advance for your help,

Lee.


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)




----------



## DJL (Jun 25, 2012)

wow... you buggers work fast! Thank you so much!!!!

I think I now have the answer lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If you want to get really anal a dremmel with a polishing kit.. That should keep you out of mischief until next christmas lmao.


----------

